# Sharing my story DEO applicant



## sha106 (2 Mar 2015)

Hi every one who reads this post,

I am pretty new to this forum and I want to share some of my story. Briefly, I am a DEO applicant.

My family and I moved in Canada in 2006 from one country in Asia so it is about 8 years and 8 month now since I have been in this country. I became a permanent resident in 2010 and became a Canadian in Dec 2014 (just about 3 month ago). Pretty much on the day I became a citizen, I applied the Canadian Armed Forces. I read a lot of books about war histories and war heroes. I always dreamed to be a soldier so I was expecting the day when I become a Canadian citizen. 

I graduated from one of Canadian universities with BSc in Biochemistry. I believe my GPA is good, I had GPA of (3.7/4.0). And moved another university to study in MSc in Chemistry. So far, I have 3 publications in international journals. I'd also like to work in the scientific area too, but I more want to work in dynamic environment. Also, I want to join more in Canadian culture that's why now I pursue a career in the CAF. 

When I was young, I dreamed to become a pilot or infantry officer who can lead his own men in a mission. And now, I am also considering to use my education in a career, and there is a position of bioscience officer that may fit on my current education. After browsing the available jobs, I applied Pilot, Bioscience officer and Signals Officer. I submitted my application in Dec 2014 and got a first contact in the end of Jan 2015. I had my CFAT on 11th Feb 2015 in Vancouver. I had no problem on the problem solving section, but I was worried about the verbal part. After the CFAT, I thought, "hmmm, I may not be able to pass CFAT, I may fail the verbal part". To be honest, I have never failed any academic courses in my life and it was my first time to think I may fail from one test. There were many vocabularies I have never seen so far and that's why I was nervous. 

However, on the day, in the afternoon, I got an email and it says I successfully completed CFAT and my application is going further to compete with the other applicants. At first, I couldn't believe that. I read it several times and I found myself so happy. After two weeks, I went to a recruiting centre to submit another document I was asked to bring and asked how I did on CFAT. As we know, obviously, the guy did not give me the score. But, he told me I did fine on Verbal and Problem solving. 

(Here, I want to tell something some of you who are worried about taking CFAT. Be more confident. Even I, an immigrant, was able to pass CFAT. I have only been in an English culture for ~9 years and you guys would have been here 17~25 years, I guess. Which means, you have more experience in conversation, reading and writing in English than I have. So, you will be fine. Before you choose an answer on a question, think twice. Read and think more carefully. On another part, problem solving, I had high school education in Asia and I was not allowed to use a calculator in math courses. The questions look complicated. There are huge numbers and you are asked to do some calculation without a calculator. You may feel panic, but stay calm. The questions do not ask difficult mathematics. It is not asking you if you can do differential, derivative functions or integration etc. The main point of question is if you can read and analyze a question. Math is just a minor actually. The math you are asked to know is +,-,x and /. Please use your pencil. Do not try to solve the questions just in your head. Write the numbers of questions on a given paper. And solve the question that they ask you to do. You will get the answer easily)

I am currently waiting for my second contact, if I will have an interview/medical. The only thing what I am worried about is my eye sight. I have not a good eyes and I believe they will be on V4 categories. And this is why I applied Signals officer, which requires V4 in eye medical standard. I will decide if I get an eye surgery after medical. I check my email box every day, every hour to see if there is any update. 

I will post any other update if I receive soon. And thank all of you reading this post.


----------



## Alpha dog (26 Sep 2015)

Hi sha106,
I am curious about your progress. Any news?


----------



## BlueAngels14 (30 Jan 2016)

Alpha dog said:
			
		

> Hi sha106,
> I am curious about your progress. Any news?



When I last spoke with him he's sworn in for MARS DEO and started BMOQ on August 31, 2015.


----------

